# Ne demek? (grammar)



## Arabus

Merhaba,

Why do we say _bu ne demek?_ but not _bu ne diyor? _or _bu ne der?

_What are the uses of _-mek_ other than signifying an infinitive?

Are there other verbs used this way?

Teşekkürler,


----------



## er targyn

Petrified form?


----------



## maviliazman

It is simply "What does this mean?". "This" is usually a word you haven't understood. You can also say "Arapçada ... ne demek(tir)?", "İtalyancada ... ne demek(tir)?".

I don't remember at the moment any other verbs used this way. 

And colloquially, when you are offended, surprised or angry due to an action, you can also say to someone "Bu ne demek (oluyor)!" or "Ne demek (oluyor) bu!". By saying this you may have meant to ask for an explanation, an excuse, even an apology, but mostly you are just telling them off.

(By the way, I'd get the meaning if you said "Ayşe ne demek?", "Ahmet ne anlatmak?", though I could't help smiling.)


----------



## Arabus

maviliazman said:


> (By the way, I'd get the meaning if you said "Ayşe ne demek?", "Ahmet ne anlatmak?", though I could't help smiling.)



I got this sentence from somewehre. I didn't make it up.

So if we can say _demektir_, does that mean it is not a verb? Or can we also say *_diyordır_?

Is _yemek _like _demek?_


----------



## maviliazman

Arabus said:


> Why do we say _bu ne demek?_ but not _bu ne diyor? _or _bu ne der?_


Sorry. 
All I've tried to tell is they are different. It'd be awkward to say "Bu ne demek?" instead of "Bu ne diyor?" or "Bu ne der?".
Bu ne diyor? What is this saying.
Bu ne der? What does this say?
If you use "demek" as an equivalent of say-tell, it is conjugated like a common verb. (diyordu, diyorum, demişmiş, demezdik, diyorlardı, diyorsan, etc.)

And you can use "demek" as an equivalent of "mean" in an abstract/inanimate sense. "Demek" here is also conjugated (demektir, demekmiş, demekti, demekse) like an "isim fiil"-I am not sure-I don't know its English.
Bu ne demek(tir)? What does this mean?
Su hayat demektir. Water means life.

If you want to say what someone means, then "demek istemek" is used.
What do you mean? Sen ne demek istiyorsun? 
Yazar ne demek istiyor? What does the author mean?

The last time I studied Turkish grammar was 20 years ago and it was in Turkish of course.


----------



## Arabus

Thanks.

So if _demek _is indeed an isim fiil (verbal noun), then it is not really a finite verb; and this explains why it can't be conjugated for person like your examples show (we have to use _istemek _to conjugate it for person).

I didn't know that infinitives can be conjugated for mood like finite verbs. Thanks.


----------

